# Thought about getting a boarder collie x itallian maremma sheep dog



## adam88 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just wanted to see if anybody had any insight in to this x


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Reading breed descriptions for each breed will be helpful but a cross will have any range of personality between the two and each dog will be an individual so it's hard to generalize about what you might get with a specific cross.

Are you adopting the dog from a shelter or rescue? The staff could probably tell you more about the dogs specific personality, temperament and exercise needs.


----------



## adam88 (Aug 5, 2012)

no we are getting her private she will be 14weeks old


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully you are acquiring the pup from a reputable breeder who does necessary health tests (CERF, OFA etc.) on the parents to make sure they don't pass on any genetic defects or genetic diseases that could be a danger to your pups life and well being. The parents should be proven working farm dogs or titled in something (confirmation or herding).

Border Collies and Maremma Sheepdogs are both breeds that NEED a job, usually herding and guarding livestock but other dog sports may also be a good choice if other daily training and exercise can be given for several hours a day. Both are highly intelligent breeds that will keep you on your toes as far as keeping one step ahead of them in training. While boarder collies are considered easy to train if they aren't given guidance and proper training they will find their own forms of entertainment. Maremmas are more likely to make up their own rules and aren't as willing to please as a collie. 

Maremmas are one of the few dogs where I think it is absolutely necessary to have a yard and a large one at that, at least a few acres. While most dogs would do fine going for a few walks and play with their owners, Maremmas and Border Collies do not fit that description. They are both "high energy" breeds that need to run and have several hours of exercise everyday.

Maremmas are heavy shedders and need daily grooming to keep their coats from matting. Border Collies coats are a little easier care but need at least weekly brushing to keep shedding to a minimum.

Make sure you have the time and energy to devote to this mix and have a plan for providing training and a job set up for them as they mature.


----------



## Nev Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad you thought about it and I hope that the fact you asked for others opinions means you will take advice.

Walk away. There is no guarantee what sort of temprement you will get. It may have the work ethic of a BORDER Collie, or it may have the overprotective genes of the Meremer. It will not be half way in between.

Anybody who breeds a large dog to a smallish dog is not a responsible breeder. If the bitch is the collie then the chances are she may have huge problems dropping the bigger pups, putting her in needles pain and harms way.

You have not told us where you are or why you were wanting this mix. Care to elaborate.Someone may be able to suggest a dog with a better fit for your circumstances.


----------



## adam88 (Aug 5, 2012)

i live in the western sydney area on a fair bit of land. i already have two boarder collies and was looking at getting another till i seen this pup and really like her. Its funny im getting such a mixed responce


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you know anything about the parents or why the breeder decided to do this breeding?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

adam88 said:


> no we are getting her private she will be 14weeks old


I can't imagine why anyone would intentionally create that mix. You're talking two radically different ends of the spectrum in dog behavior.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

It seems the mix is quite popular here in Australia, along with kelpie x maremma. No idea why, I'd never get a mix like that....


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Pawzk9 said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would intentionally create that mix. You're talking two radically different ends of the spectrum in dog behavior.


Totally agree with this. I can't imagine why anyone would breed these two dogs together, or who would want a mix like this. Was it an accidental litter? 

I love livestock guardian dogs, my favorites being the Portuguese Cão da Serra da Estrela and Macedonian Sarplaninac. I have a herding breed right now, but that's very different from an LGD. Their guarding instinct should not be underestimated. 

This dog will likely have a (very) different character than your previous border collies, are you prepared for that? In any case, I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Nev Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

Seems to me your mind is already made up OP. Overall, the opinions expressed in this thread are all against taking on this mix.

Another thought I had was for you to ask the breeder if she has done any genetic/dna testing on either the parents or the pups. Both breeds have issues you need to have tested.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

and, for the record....it's BORDER not BOARDER....they were bred on the borders, not boarded....(sorry, just a pet peeve of mine.....


----------



## Molly M (May 14, 2020)

adam88 said:


> Just wanted to see if anybody had any insight in to this x


----------



## Molly M (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Molly M (May 14, 2020)

This is our Molly. Border Collie x maremma. She is the best dog we have ever had. very easy to train, was great with kids when they were small doesn’t bark much only when something or someone who shouldn’t be there is about. We recently lost her to cancer at 16 year 10 months. Had arthritis only in last couple of years of her life. Only negative but it didn’t worry us is they shed a lot.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Eight year old thread. The OP is long gone.


----------

